# 2 week wait



## scotsvicki (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi newbie here!  I'm 40 and just waiting to find out if IVF has worked.  I'm 5 days into the 2-week wait and didn't realise it would be this difficult.  My head is all over the place and I'm feeling pretty negative today (can't stop crying and I have a dull ache in my lower abdomen).  

I'm looking forward to speaking to someone going through the same experience, as it can be very lonely.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Scotsvicki 

 and 

Fertility Friends is such a great place, which offers a world of support, help & advice at the touch of a button, you will soon get the hang of it and find some fantastic friends on here 

Congratulations on being PUPO (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise) yes anyone who has been through IVF or any form or fertility treatment will know only too well how difficult the 2ww (two week wait) can be. You have definitly come to the right place hun, there are loads of other girls in the same position as you are at the moment, and I am sure one of the Moderators will be along shortly to provide you with some links to the 2ww threads.

There is also a chatroom open 24/7 where you can pop on for a chat to others aswell.

Wishing you loads of luck in making your dreams come true    good luck with the rest of your 2ww I hope you get the result you want at the end 

Felicity Wishes  &


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Scotsvicki

I'm 41 and have been on bureselin injections for almost a week so I have a few weeks to go yet before they harvest my eggs. I sympathise with how you're feeling, as already I am a bit nervous, not to mention several side effects from the injection.  You're nearly there, it's a long road from the start to finish, but you're nearly there! I truly hope all goes as planned for you as I think more mature women hold more worries than younger women. I know what you mean about it being lonely. Only myself and DH know about what we are embarking on, and it's very difficult not being able to share how you're feeling when all these things are happening to you. I'm at work in an office with dry eyballs, a headache, drinking loads of water, into the loo every 10 minutes, and totally exhausted, thankfully no-one has noticed yet!!  It's natural to feel negative, but you know, positive is good too!! It's not always bad news!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi Scotsvicki
Welcome, this is a great site and has helped me out no end with all sorts of queries and just support to know that you are not alone. 

The 2ww is awful and yes it does drive you   - I had my embies put back almost exactly a week ago - last Thur at about this time. Because of the drugs your body is all over the place anyway and your emotions and all we want to know is has this worked     it has. 

There is a 2ww thread which can be great and I have used this in previous 2ww - if you look in the index you will find it and it only has people on it that are in their 2ww. There is also the voting room - which I try and avoid but still end up reading every time - people post symptoms and non symptoms of the 2ww - it is a good read but does make you analyse everything, but I am sure you are doing that already.  

The conclusion seems to be that you can feel anything in the 2ww and it can still go either way which makes it so cruel!

Let's hope and    for some great news.    

Tiny xxxxx


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

scotsvicki and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Congratulations on being PUPO and  you get a lovely bfp  The whole treatment journey is such a rollercoaster of emotions and the 2ww can drive us completely nuts. Luckily on FF we all know what you are going through and we help and support each other as well as keep each other sane 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## scotsvicki (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you for your replies and kind words, it's made such a difference being able to chat with people going through the same thing.  The 2WW area helped hugely (thanks to those who suggested it) and it looks like abdominal stomach pains are normal!  

Scotsvicki
x


----------



## ali jd (Apr 16, 2009)

hi i am on my 2ww at the moment and its hell. This is my 6th attempt at ivf. I had a bfp on my second attempt and also had stomach pains. My beautiful son is now 6 and i feel so lucky to have him. I have been trying with no luck for 3 years for a brother or sister for him so hopefully this time will work. I had my tupes clipped last year due to hydrosyplinx and had 2 grade 1 blastocysts transfered on tuesday but yesterday i had a slight dark brown loss. I was beside myself but my clinic told my not to worry as it could be an inplant bleed but this doesnt stop me dreading the worse. Good luck with your 2ww.
Ali jd


----------



## scotsvicki (Apr 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, it's not good news from me!  Did my pregnancy test this morning and got a BFN.  DH and I feeling very low.  I started bleeding on Wednesday; tried to remain positive, as told this can sometimes happen, but I think I knew deep down that it hadn't worked.

Clinic closed today, so will call Monday.  Imagine we'll have a follow-up meeting to discuss next steps.  I had a very early miscarriage in Feb '08 and was really hoping this would be good news. 

Vicki


----------



## jessica42 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Scotsvicki, so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted.. don't give up hope yet though, get yourself through this first and look after yourself and keep trying, for as long as you feel you want to. I'll be 42 next month and don't feel I'm over the hill yet, even though I've no children, so try and stay strong. And you have a wonderful gift already, in your son. I'm halfway thru my puregon injections now, so harvesting next week all going well. I'm not expecting miracles though and so far am going with the flow. Take some time for yourself and hubby and keep your chin up (as much as you can)


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

So sorry Scotsvicki   , it will happen


----------

